# Inquisitor Lord Hextor Rex and Retinue



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ordo Malleus Inquisitor Lord Hector Rex, a giant of a man whom took command of the entire 88th Siege Army in the Siege of Vraks. Complete resin multipart figure and 3 figure retinue including an Astropath (Mystic), a Sword Bearer (Acolyte) and an Exorcist (Hierophant). Hector Rex model designed by Simon Egan, retinue models designed by Mark Bedford.

Price is £27.40 (_or appx $40.42 as of 23 Dec 08_)

More pics here


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

want, need, need, want, watneed, needneed, needwant, wantwant


----------



## scoobytgi (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks great, so this looks like the Jigsaw mini?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is the jigsaw mini painted with release info along with his retinue.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

It looks awesome, but am I the only one who sees 'a giant of a man' actually meaning 'we were too lazy to scale down from Inquisitor scale'?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

WoRLoKKeD said:


> It looks awesome, but am I the only one who sees 'a giant of a man' actually meaning 'we were too lazy to scale down from Inquisitor scale'?


you probably are yes, since Inquisitor is 54mm SCALE, and this is nowhere near that, its probably only as tall as any normal marine terminator, which for a human, is pretty big


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If it is able to be switched with a different head, I now have a Grey Knight Grand Master. Just for the model, that's beautiful. But yeah, I'm not too keen on the Gasmask.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will let you know if the head is seperate  Me going to have one!

Also he looks to be about 33mm or so to the top of his head which is about norm for character termies so this is in scale.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice models, think i will give them the "Bits" treatment, im sure a few DH collectors will like him in nice easy to convert chunks.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

For only £27 too.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

mmmhhhmmmm That's a Grey Knight Grandmaster right there... Can't wait


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah, my bad. Just my eyes playing tricks on me. Looked much bigger than I thought at first.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wor, time for glasses my friend!

Does not help that his retinue are only about 20 mm tall making him look HUGE. I had to use his base to roughly figure height.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

cool, I wonder what book they'll release now. probably an addition to Vraks or something.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Wor, time for glasses my friend!
> 
> Does not help that his retinue are only about 20 mm tall making him look HUGE. I had to use his base to roughly figure height.


Pfft! My eyesight's fine, but I have to say that my mental state's not what it used to be...:grin:

I only noticed the size just now when I looked at the base and thought "Waitasec...". I've been awake too long!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

This guy doesn't actually impress me all that much. I dunno what it is, there's just something about him that I don't like.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I, for one, would call that one damn sexy piece of resin. 

I might just have to get me one of those...if I can bring myself to dip into the beer money...

I'm honestly not all that bothered by the gas mask. If I do get one, I'll just trim it down and sculpt a beard over it, no big.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like an awesome model! I agree with the gasmask-disliking though.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Great now I have to work out how to justify buying even more models. Made even harder as its the retinue I want for my Adeptus Mechanicus army so the Inquisitor will probably just sit on my shelf for ages.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> This guy doesn't actually impress me all that much. I dunno what it is, there's just something about him that I don't like.


maybe because it looks alot like some of the inquistor models from that range plus its been painted very similar to it too it's a nice model although a better head would have been nice

i like it but theres no point in me buying it


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

That is one lovly mini! If I didn't have to buy a new PC I would so get this one ASAP! Would be great for my DH/WH army.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish it had 2 head options like the Khorne Lord does. The rebreather does not bother me that much but that is the biggest complaint I have seen about this model on at least 3 different websites.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

must have :shok::shok:

truely a sweet model


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

I like the model. Doubt if I'd use it as is cause cc Inquisitors are not good usually. Could make a nice GK grandmaster though


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

hmm i may have to get this guy with my crimbo cash(i really should get a barbed heirodule tho....dammit forgeworld)


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Verrry niiiice.

WANT.

That is all.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

First Inquisitor I have seen that I wouldn't convert.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

His retinue reminds me of Grimaldus's Cenobyte Servitors

Nice models.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I gotta go with the crowd here. Not a big fan of his head. I might get him, just because he looks awesome, and lop off his head. Possibly replace it with a GK helmet.

-Dirge


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

So here i am swimming against the current by i actually like the head and the gas mask. This is a seriousley nice set and i think like many others here i will be getting it. That shield just looks amazing, but like Djinn24 said an extra head would be nice just for the option and an extra cool bit.


----------

